# Takla ring size



## lordcornwallis (May 2, 2010)

hi ive just got 8mm rings from ebay will they be ok for Turkish tumblers ?


----------



## Birdman79 (Aug 9, 2007)

lordcornwallis said:


> hi ive just got 8mm rings from ebay will they be ok for Turkish tumblers ?


8 is too small,you'll need 10 for turkish birds.


----------



## Azalin (Jul 16, 2012)

10 is small either. Find something like 12mm.


----------

